# Horn bodies....



## deejaytek (May 9, 2011)

I've been doing some research and looking around for a 1" threaded horn body, but can't seem to find anything as thin as the Image Dynamic bodies. All I see are these big ones over at Parts Express and DJ websites. 

Is there a place anyone here might know of that I can get a horn body similar to the ID one? I don't mind doing some custom work to make them a bit thinner.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

If you're looking for something similar to ID, you might contact Eric Stevens. 

He engineered the mini and full bodies. 

Other than that, you won't find any. 

Kelvin


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

I believe USD Audio is still in business?

USD Audio WaveGuides

You can also try searching for a used pair from companies that are no longer around or sell them:

Illusion Audio 
Crossfire
Crystal Audio
Veritas 
Pro Tech


----------

